# Kneading?



## Butterfinger (Jan 1, 2007)

I had Butter inside with me, on my lap (Which heonly stayed on because 1. I was sitting in a chair and 2. Underneaththe chair is the dreaded hardwood floor)...I had an arm kinda aroundhis chest so that he wouldn't jump, just in case, and he had one of hisfront paws on my arm and while I was petting him, started kneading melike a cat! I knew that bunnies could pur somewhat (Withtheir teeth; Butter does that) but....I didn't even think baby bunnieskneaded their mothers for milk, so I don't know where the behaviourcould have come from....
Does anyone else's rabbit do this? 
(I know he wasn't just stepping on me because he put his paw downlightly on my arm and lifted it a little, then kept repeating it likethat...) 
I knew he was silly, but I didn't think he thought of himself as a cat! :tongue


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2007)

:shock: none of mine have ever done that! :dunno







sas :toast:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2007)

I never had a bunny knead me either????


----------



## Spring (Jan 1, 2007)

:shock:Me neither! I know Poppysometimes does thatwhen she's half on mylap (notkneading though) and trying to recover her footing.

Interesting!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2007)

yeh..with me they may try to recover their footing but nothing like kneading...if yours kneads thats really cool.


----------



## JimD (Jan 2, 2007)

Two of my buns have been observed doing this....Benji &amp; Chippy. It's usually when they interact with their blankies.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Aww, that sounds adorable, you have a bunny who thinks he's a kitty!:bunnyheart


----------



## pamnock (Jan 2, 2007)

I have seen them "pat" with both feet, generallyas a nesting behavior as they fix and arrange their bedding.I haven't seen a rabbit actually "knead" like a cat - very interesting!

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2007)

How cute! I would love to see a videoof it sometime, but given the situation, I can tell that would be quiteimpossible. 

I've had cats for about 14 years now, and have thus had lots ofexperience with kitten kneading...it would be SO CUTE to see one of mybuns kneading, too!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 2, 2007)

Misty and Charlie both "pat" my duvet to makethe bed for me like Pam mentioned, but no kneading... I would love itif they kneaded me! It's so cute!! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## ec (Jan 2, 2007)

I wonder if Butterfinger was actually doing somevery, very gentle digging? That would make sense - sometimes my bunwill do that, though usually she's pretty gung-ho. (And it's meant asaffection, too - usually happens when she's playing, as she'll getright against my chest, stomach or legs to dig in her blankets andlikes to try to rearrange my clothes as well as her bedding.)

I also get patted from time to time, but more often than not, it's digging or licking - or a combination of both.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! 
And...Yeah, it was pretty weird. I'd never had any of my previous bunnies do that, either, so... 
Hmm. I'm sure it wasn't digging, because when he digs, ithurts, and he uses both his paws and moves around a lot. Whenhe did this, he only used one paw, and that was the only thing movingon him. 
I don't really know what patting looks like, since none of my rabbitshave ever done that.....but Butter will sometimes shove blankets out ofthe way with both front paws, if he's not digging. (But neverwhen he's on me.....Not that he really digs anyway, when he's on me )
I guess I'll just have to dismiss this as......him getting signals fromthe cat aliens, who are trying to control his braaain! 
(I'll try to get a video of him doing it, if he does it again, but I don't know how well it would turn out)


----------

